# Preventing fat gain from humulin r



## T_smith (Jul 9, 2014)

I've been doing research on insulin for a long time now, and am fully aware of the health risks. I am CONSIDERING adding it to my next cycle (lean bulk. 12 weeks test e 600mg per week). I'm almost done cutting, and am happy with where my body fat levels are right now. So I'm trying keep my body fat about the same during this lean bulk. My question is, will humulin r make me gain body fat? If I do decide to add it to my cycle, I'll start with 5-10iu after my workouts, only on days I train. I will adjust from there if needed. During all the research I've done, I've heard of people claiming it made them bloated, made them put on a little body fat, etc. I didn't read anyone say that they kept their body fat the same while using it. So I just wanted to hear if any of you guys had experience with humulin r, and didn't gain any any wanted body fat.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 9, 2014)

Humalin r won't clear as quickly as humalog which is more popular around these parts. The reason it's more popular is because, well it clears faster. If you've done your research you know insulin will shuttle all nutrients in your bloodstream. That includes fat. So on humalin r you would need to eat clean, no fats, while it's still doing its work. If you have a super clean diet, I wouldn't worry about it. If not, try to look for some humalog instead. Also more importantly, what are your stats???


----------



## T_smith (Jul 9, 2014)

Yeah, the reason I said humulin r is because it's so easily available. My stats are 24 years old, 6'1, 210 pounds, and I'm currently about 12 percent bodyfat


----------

